# Rescue mare



## Cam92646 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey rescued this mini off feed lot and she is in foal. Working on putting weight on her. Will post pics of bag and tail head. Hoping to get some advice on when she may be due. Also I am feeding her alfalfa one flake a day, omalene 300 I cup twice a day and free feed coastal, any other suggestions on feed would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Cam92646 (Jul 11, 2015)

Pics


----------



## Cam92646 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hoping she still has a month to go so I can put weight on her


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 12, 2015)

Hats off to you for rescuing this little mare






When you have a chance can you take a photo from behind so we can see how the foal is currently riding





Do you know much about her history ? What she has been getting feed wise ect

When you are trying to fatten her up a little , just go about it slowly and in small amounts to begin with

Looking forward to seeing what she is hiding in there


----------



##  (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for rescuing this pretty little girl.

You are working with all the right foods -- alfalfa and Omolene 300, and can start increasing those portions steadily. The alfalfa is better for her than the coastal hay -- it gives a good protein boost, while soothing the tummy, so you can increase her from the 1 flake a day to 1 in the morning and 1 at night, so she is steadily chewing. Also, start increasing the Omolene 300. I cup was a good dose to start with, and if she's tolerating that and doing well, I'd start increasing it a cup at a time, and feeding both morning and night with it, and the alfalfa. Although I weighed my feed and measured into my "scoop", I know it worked out tie be like 8 cups + for my pregnant and lactating mommas in that last trimester, as that's the time baby is taking all the nutrition to put on weight, and it's a hard time for momma to keep enough calories to gain weight herself.

She looks to have some udder development, so I would guess you're in the last trimester, to increasing her food/calorie intake is just perfect to start now.

Can you take a couple of more pictures for us, please. Take one standing behind her, squatting right down at her lever and looking forward towards her head. That will let us see how baby is riding in there, and one full side shot, but right down at her level.

She's a pretty girl, and we're so glad you joined us here so we can watch this lucky girl!!! Thank you again for choosing her!!


----------



## Cam92646 (Jul 13, 2015)

Diane thanks for the great advice. Can u clarify the amt of omalene. I will take more pics tomorrow. Thanks again for the great advice.


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2015)

Depending on the mare, her age and overall weight/health, I have fed between 8-12 cups of Omolene 300 daily during the last trimester, which is where I believe you mare is. So I would increase a few cups -- then maintain that for a few days before increasing again. You should start to see her weight improving, but as I said, this last trimester is when baby is stealing the calories and gaining weight his/herself, so it takes longer to see improvement. But keep at it, she'll improve. Then once the little one arrives, keep it up, as she'll be working to make milk for the precious little one, and you want to help her do that + maintain/gain weight.

You're doing great, and I expect we'll begin to see some improvement with mew pictures in a few days or so.


----------



## Cam92646 (Jul 14, 2015)

Here is before and after pic of our sweet pea. Also pic of who we think the daddy of upcoming baby!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jul 14, 2015)

Poor thing. I never know why people bother putting these ones in meat lots, i mean what can you really get off them ESP if they are that thin. Glad you got her now. What happened to daddy? He is adorable too. I refuse to go to auctions cause i could not see a horse like that and not bring it home lol


----------



## Cam92646 (Jul 14, 2015)

Goldilocks another lady adopted him and another mare he was there with. She had him gelded. They were all 3 so tiny and cute. I know i think the feed lots get them to sell to bleeding heart women like us!


----------



## chandab (Jul 14, 2015)

As revolting as it sounds, I've heard they go for pony skin (for like pony skin purses and such). I honestly don't know, but that's what I've heard. I've also heard about pony roasts.


----------



## Cam92646 (Jul 14, 2015)

Also heard they go to zoos to feed meat eaters yuk


----------



## chandab (Jul 14, 2015)

Cam92646 said:


> Also heard they go to zoos to feed meat eaters yuk


I'd take this fate over the unknown slaughter pipeline fate, as long as it's quick and done.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 14, 2015)

She looks happier in your care already. That's horrendous they are used for purses/handbags.

More often than not, its the ones with "hard luck" stories that turn out to be the best over time , once they realise they can trust you and know that you are loving and caring , they will move ahead in leaps and bounds.

And I'm guessing this sweet little mare already knows that after finding you


----------



## lkblazin (Jul 14, 2015)

I had to do a essay on animals in the factory / farming and feed business. What I found was ridiculous and just completely unfathomable. When my professor read it she was astounded at all of the things that these animals indure.

She is an awesome girl



. Congratulations on the new ediston/s. She is very lucky to have you.


----------



## Cam92646 (Jul 16, 2015)

Milk is white and at 6.8 ph


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2015)

YEAH!! Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery!!! And LOTS of pictures!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jul 17, 2015)

Ive no issue with them being used in such a way, its no different to cows and the like, but i just didn't think that there would much point in them for meat haha so good to know there are other uses i suppose.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jul 17, 2015)

lkblazin said:


> I had to do a essay on animals in the factory / farming and feed business. What I found was ridiculous and just completely unfathomable. When my professor read it she was astounded at all of the things that these animals indure.
> 
> She is an awesome girl
> 
> ...


Ive done a presentation on animal testing before. I had the class in tears (including myself) the things that happen to animals is totally horrific, but there is literally nothing that you can do that would make any real difference (you can only sign so many petitions and wrote so many letters that dont get read) so i just try to forget about it now


----------



## lkblazin (Jul 17, 2015)

Exactly Goldilocks


----------



## Cam92646 (Jul 18, 2015)

Milk is still 6.8 and milky looking!


----------



##  (Jul 18, 2015)

Stay with her!! Praying hard for a wonderful announcement!


----------



## Cam92646 (Jul 20, 2015)

Still 6.8. I'm guessing it stay that way for awhile.

Also I wormed her and she was loaded with worms, it has wiped her out. She got real thin looking and run down looking. Poor girl


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh no, I hope she feels better in no time






Would love to see some updated pics of her udder ect when you have time


----------



##  (Jul 20, 2015)

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Cam92646 (Jul 22, 2015)

No new pics because there is really no change. I'm starting to think she may have been nursing a foal before I got her. She still has a bag and milk but no change to belly size. I guess time will tell. Atleast she has time to gain some weight!


----------



## Cam92646 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok so just went and took some


----------



##  (Jul 23, 2015)

Hmmmmm....


----------

